# Where to find Limestone - Oshawa Whitby area?



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

I probably wouldn't recognize limestone even if I did find it...

Anyone picked some up in the oshawa/whitby area from a landscaper or someplace like that?


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Depends on what your using it for, and what type you want, big box stores sell limestone screenings, essentially particles from silt to 1/4" gravel size, as for rock itself in chunks, most landscape/hardscape supply type places should have a good selection of limestone rocks.


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

I am looking for stones for decor in a malawi setup. I'll venture out tomorrow and see what I can find. Thanks


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The shore of lake Ontario is littered with limestone and other rock. The limestone is the ugly plain gray. The advantage of the lake rocks is that they are worn nice and smooth with no jagged edges. This is safer for the fish and looks more natural.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Most landscaping yards sell limestone rock some very interesting shapes and all sizes to pick thru you can get other types of rock as well.


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Wandered down to the beach at newcastle and I think I grabbed a pile of limestone... very little fizz with the vinegar test but its the grey stuff and its a little soft.


----------



## Vern Archer (Dec 7, 2008)

Try Bathe and Mcullen they are on Thorton rd south Oshawa, south of the tracks on the east side,,they have everything and supply landscapers in the region with various stone..v


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Great location. I buy all my Substrate there, white blasting sand and black blasting sand,,,,I haven't checked out rock at the place but they are great people to talk with and seem very helpful.....
http://www.batheandmclellan.com/

I would also check out Arnts Topsoil on Brock road north as they let you walk around the yard and pick out your rock... it's about 19 cents a pound for most rock..... came hoem with a ton of it.. river rock, some slate and so forth.
2490 Brock Rd. N http://www.arntstopsoil.com/index.php/locationshours

Cheers!!!
sheldon



Vern Archer said:


> Try Bathe and Mcullen they are on Thorton rd south Oshawa, south of the tracks on the east side,,they have everything and supply landscapers in the region with various stone..v


----------

